# My baby monsters - Red devil / Amarillo hybrid



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

They are so cute at this age. I just wish I had room to grow some of them out, I'm sure they will be beautiful, huge, and mean!!! Unfortunately most if not all will end up being lunch for their roommates.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

LowCel said:


> They are so cute at this age. I just wish I had room to grow some of them out, I'm sure they will be beautiful, huge, and mean!!! Unfortunately most if not all will end up being lunch for their roommates.


why dont you try putting some in a breeder net for a while?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

If I had one I would, unfortunately I don't though. If I make it to a lfs this week I'll pick one up.

Just looked in the tank again. Apparently the happy couple decided to pick up and move the kids across town under the driftwood.


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice, my two red devils hatch right on the new year. they were a 75 gallon tank.my heater broke now. so i lost so many ****. i end up keeping about 30. the **** are in a 50 tank right now.they grow very slow.its been about 4 months now and they are only about 2 inch.no colors yet . onces they get their colors i will give them away.i need to reduce my light bill.i try taking them to the lfs, they told me they were going to sell them as feeder fish i say NO WAY!! am going to give my baby **** for some Oscar snack.anwho Good Luck.if you want to save the **** buy a 30 gallon that should last you about 5months or so.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sweet. I have a Red Devil (M) Blood Parrot (F) "pair" they spawn every 6 weeks or so but usually don't protect the eggs....


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

*remarkosmoc*
how do you breed your blood parrot with the red devil?. i have been thinking of the doing the same thing? my question to you is do the fry get to grow big let say like atleast 7inches?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I took them in as adults and they were already a pair. Previous owner didn't do anything special other than having them in the same tank. I haven't had them protect the eggs on me, but when I got them from the previous owner he had a batch of the youth in a 55 gallon. They were around 6 inches and looked a lot like a red snook.


----------



## mistahkay (Nov 24, 2009)

******* bro , shipping any ?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

kingmidas said:


> *remarkosmoc*
> how do you breed your blood parrot with the red devil?. i have been thinking of the doing the same thing? my question to you is do the fry get to grow big let say like atleast 7inches?


well, BP get 8"+ and RD/Midas get 12"+, so ya.

you will get a variety of BP, KKP, RQ/RM, and midas looking fry.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the temperment of the Amarillo? Is it similiar to a Midas/RD (i.e. chases fingers, always out swiming, interacts with humans outside the tank, basically not shy)? Do they do well and stay active as a wet pet (similiar to a a RD)?

Can the orginal poster or anyone else post some more pics please?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome fish. check out my vids in the signature for massive amarillo's and chancho's.. ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Amarillo's or chanchos will grow very big, and are very strong and aggressive. In the tank above they were kept with large Jaguars, and in the end I had to remove the Jags


----------

